# Job first or arrival first?



## Hawthorn (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am wondering that if any one can give me some advice/your own experience whether I should:

- Option 1: Look for a job, apply and get the job first before moving permanently to Melbourne.

- Option 2: Come to Melbourne to settle down for accomodation first and then look for a job.

Which option is better? I am really loose the clue and don't know where to start. Please share your experience/story or advice. All of your comment would be very highly appreciated.

I am currently on 176 PR visa.

Regards,

Hawthorn


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Having a job to go to is obviously an ideal situation but it can also be difficult to get interest of employers when you are abroad but seeing as you have a skilled background, if you have some good experience to go with it that will have you in demand, there is no harm in seeing if you can get some interest developed.

Have a look at internet sites like SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au or just google your occupation followed by jobs or work and you'll also find agencies so get yourself registered either direct with companies or through agencies and that can only be to your advantage.
How & Why might also be of value to contact.

You should make it very clear in a letter of interest/CV either under an Availability section and/or a footnote that you have been granted a PR visa and what your intended date of arrival is, have an email address quoted and also get yourself a mobile phone as soon as you arrive with an Australian number rather than rely on an existing phone with global roaming.
Does not hurt either to say that you be available earlier if need be if that is possible for you too.

There are plenty of phone packages on offer by our major mobile companies, Telstra, Optus or Vodafone and secondary piggyback services like Virgin who use the Optus network, though you can also go into a department store and get yourself a reasonable phone for as cheap as $50 and then go and get yourself a prepaid SIM card from the various companies, amaysim - One pure SIM with simple, low mobile rates - amaysim having a pretty good deal at the moment and one I've just taken up.

Give yourself some leeway so you can at least get over jetlag and find accommodation, a site like www.domain.com.au may help for that and if a company gets really interested in you, they may even offer to pay for a few weeks of initial hotel/motel/furnished apartment style accommodation.

If you decide to just wing it and turn up and then go job hunting, also have a financial plan to cover you for a period of unemployment, a minimum of three months say and for a single person, even a three star hotel, guesthouse or travellers hostel can mean that somewhere between $500 - $1000 / week can be easily gobbled up.


----------



## Hawthorn (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Wanderer,
Thank you for your invaluable response. I am currently still searching for a job and keep sending my CV to job agencies/employers. However, I am just wondering if they are interested in calling my international mobile number for interview/clarify my background/experience. I know this will be my disadvantage point since I am not be able to meet them immediately if appointment is made.

Thanks once again

Hawthorn


----------



## ChristineSutherland (May 14, 2010)

Hi Hawthorn, as you can see, Wanderer's advice was very accurate. I consulted to the recruitment industry some years ago and even then they were unwilling to talk to any candidate who wasn't actually living here. About the only time they'll do that is if they're desperate for staff/contractors and can't get them any other way.

At the moment I don't think you'd want to be here unless you had a chance at a job associated with the mining industry. Retail, hospitality, services and tourism are all on a downward trend. We call it a "2-speed economy" because people with skills that support the resource sector can do very well, while others are struggling.

I think that if you really are determined to come to Australia, you need to find the cheapest accommodation that you can, and keep your living costs down while you search for a job. You might find that if you go to LinkedIn.com you can get to know people who can offer that, and maybe even find a job.

Good luck!
Christine


----------



## Luigi (May 19, 2008)

*My 2 Cents*

Dear friend,

I am in a bit of a similar situation at the moment. I Got my PR in september last year, and since then have been looking for a job from overseas. All modesty appart, I believe I am more qualified than most applicants, but after having sent multiple applications to different jobs (obviously related to my profession - engineering), I have gotten no response.

When I did my first entry to OZ, I did get a couple of interviews in a matter of days, so I would say that being there actually makes a huge difference. As someone else put it, unless they are really desperate, they will not call you overseas (I would venture to say even if you have your PR already).

I had to return to my home country to make the final preparations for moving definitely, so I could not get any job while I was there, but have decided to just go and make my full time "job" looking for one!. Hopefully everything works out well, but just to be safe, I have set appart savings that will allow me to live jobless and decently for over 1 year. I believe that I will enter the job market way sooner than that, but just in case.... if after a year I can not get anything, well, will have to make new life plans!!... 

So, in short: I would not delay the trip just to wait until I have secured a job in OZ, because chances are you will not, and then you will never travel. But having said that, My advice is prepare detailed cost of living estimates (and be conservative, meaning, budget your expenses on the safe side), and make sure you have at least money to live on your own for 6 months.

If you have a Skilled 176 I am sure you do not want to go to OZ to wash dishes (not that there is anything wrong with that, but I am sure I did not get it to have a lower quality of life than what I have now)..... so be patient, but persistent... you will surely find a job (I hope I do when I move also!!)... if after 6 months (a year in my case) I still haven´t gotten anything, probably dishes will look as an exciting new career!!!  ....

Best of luck!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

The truth is, Australian employers don't want to hire someone who applies from overseas. They have no local referees, no local experience and there is no way to check how reliable they are. As for overseas qualifications... not many care about them due to completely different tertiary education standards in Australia and overseas. 

You will be more successful once you have arrived although it is not going to be pretty straightforward.


----------



## ciaranm (Mar 3, 2011)

Hawthorn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am wondering that if any one can give me some advice/your own experience whether I should:
> 
> ...


Hi Hawthorn

You mention Melbourne... Are you committed to Melbourne? Because it may be easier to secure a job from overseas in a regional area. The more remote the place, the more likely the employers are desperate for people and would be more willing to hire without face to face meetings.

I live in Darwin and know for a fact that a number of organisations including the university and the company I work for will hire without a face to face interview if you have the skills, qualifications and experience.

Also, since you are on a 176 visa, you should be either family sponsored or government sponsored... You should use those contacts to try and assist you.


----------



## Hawthorn (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi guys,

Thanks all of you for your interesting responses.
I have learnt many things from your advice/experiences. Hope to get more discusion on this topic in order for people who are on the same boat with me to get more energy in order to make a final clever decision.

Luigi have some thought in common with me. I agreed that we move to OZ in order to have better life for future and make more contribution to the country. We don't intend to come there to make it worst. I have sponsorship from Vic. Government. However, they just assist me in PR visa application not for employment.

All the best.


----------



## ChristineSutherland (May 14, 2010)

Hawthorn, one more thing.

Join Relationships Matter | LinkedIn and look for Melbourne groups. I'd look out for groups that include people in the field you're looking for employment, social groups, and sports groups (if you play a sport).

Then just join in conversations, and when appropriate mention when you'll be arriving.

That way you'll build a very good network before you get here. It could even lead to accommodation or employment much more easily.

Best wishes
Christine


----------



## Hawthorn (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Christine. I've already joined the Linkedln. Hope I can find some ways of support overthere.

Regards,
Hawthorn


----------



## johnsullas (Apr 17, 2011)

hi,
I am a mechanical engineer in india, having 3.5 years experience. I have applied for my Skilled Migrant PR and will probably get it in 5-6 months. Can u help me in how should i go about finding a job. or where should i land while coming and whats the situation there these days?


----------



## santuario (Mar 30, 2011)

Hawthorn said:


> Hi Wanderer,
> Thank you for your invaluable response. I am currently still searching for a job and keep sending my CV to job agencies/employers. However, I am just wondering if they are interested in calling my international mobile number for interview/clarify my background/experience. I know this will be my disadvantage point since I am not be able to meet them immediately if appointment is made.
> 
> Thanks once again
> ...


Hawthorn,

How are you? It's been a year now since you last posted this message looking for work on 176 in Victoria. So, how did it go?

I am a Civil engineer on 176, Victoria state sponsored. I currently am in the same situation as you were last year. Could you kindly give some advice on how it went for you? Will be arriving Melbourne soon, looking for professional civil engineer jobs.

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## shey.delacruz (Jan 18, 2011)

So santuario, are you in Victoria now? Were you able to land a job in Victoria? Just curious on how it goes with you. Because I'm currently in Adelaide and started to look for work last March and still no luck in landing a job... I seem to be seeing civil engineering opportunities in Adelaide, you might want to try that or are you a regional sponsored visa?



santuario said:


> Hawthorn,
> 
> How are you? It's been a year now since you last posted this message looking for work on 176 in Victoria. So, how did it go?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think the biggest "stopper" is foreign references. Even for temp jobs or casual jobs employers won't invite me for an interview - that almost can't be my still temporary visa... or maybe it is.

It's frustrating because for a college student I have fairly strong work experience and fantastic references (one of the head managers of a big bank back home is willing to give me a super shiny reference...) but people here just don't seem to want to give that a shot. I understand, but it is frustrating.

So years after years and years of working my way up into telemarketing and sales jobs that were actually enjoyable, I am now back on the phone selling bullshit to rude strangers at the very bottom of the foodchain, surrounded by other employees who are _backpackers_. It hurt my ego a little but I'm gonna have to come to terms with the fact that everything I've worked for over the past 25 years is basically worth nothing here, at least for a fair amount of time. Even casual cleaning jobs are aimed too high at this point, which is depressing because cleaning I actually enjoyed.


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

It really has been a year now and I bet Hawthorn will also say that the best option is no. 2, Isn’t it? Employers prefer to hire employees who are already in Australia.


----------

